# MA - Hudson, MA



## Fighter1 (Jan 31, 2007)

I am in a long standing v3.5 D&D group that plays in Hudson, MA (literally right off of 495) every other Sunday night from 6pm till around 11pm. We are currently in a campaign all around 4th-6th level. We are all mature (majority from their late 20's to 30's).

We are in need of 1 to 2 players to fill in the gaps - if your interested feel free to post here


----------



## pixels99 (Jan 31, 2007)

My husband and I are relatively new to D&D (he's been playing about a year, me about 6 months) and looking to add to our current once-a-week habit. We live in downtown Hudson MA so your location sounds great. What kind(s) of characters do you need to fill your gaps?


----------



## Fighter1 (Feb 7, 2007)

pixels99 said:
			
		

> My husband and I are relatively new to D&D (he's been playing about a year, me about 6 months) and looking to add to our current once-a-week habit. We live in downtown Hudson MA so your location sounds great. What kind(s) of characters do you need to fill your gaps?




Sorry it took so long for me to get back to you - real life is sure a pain!

I advertised this in various places and got a lot of responses; so we are taking them in order of receipt. The group is trying to figure out what to do; one thing that we are seriously considering is starting up another group at that same location. If you can't get into the one on Suday Nights (every other Sunday) would you be interested in a game the alternate Sunday or Saturdays?

You can email me from here (if you can't then just post here - I am set up to get the updates).

Thanks


----------



## Vlos (Feb 28, 2007)

*Gaming Group Hudson*

Interested in your gaming group in Hudson. Was wondering if still open, how many people you have playing and if you play at all during the week or just on weekends?

vlos@miniworld.com


----------

